# FS: JC Higgins Flightliner



## Euphman06 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking to unload this one, located in eastern PA 18064. Rear rack lens is missing and tank internals are gone for some reason but there is a lens in the tank that is probably not original but looks cool in there. $320 boxed and shipped to your door.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 5, 2013)

*nice bike...*

damn.... love that bike..... I have one and it rides great! I wonder if I could/should have two?!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't worry, it's already sold Should have updated but forgot, sorry!


----------

